# Zodiac Sign



## Lukecash12

As you can see, this one is more purely for fun.

Important things to know about the signs:

The classical Greek view on the elements-

_The Greek classical elements (Earth, Water, Air, Fire, and Aether) date from pre-Socratic times and persisted throughout the Middle Ages and into the Renaissance, deeply influencing European thought and culture.









Plato characterizes the elements as being pre-Socratic in origin from a list created by the Sicilian philosopher Empedocles (ca. 450 BC). Empedocles called these the four "roots" (ῥιζὤματα, rhizōmata). Plato seems to have been the first to use the term "element (στοιχεῖον, stoicheion)" in reference to air, fire, earth, and water. The ancient Greek word for element, stoicheion (from stoicheo, "to line up") meant "smallest division (of a sun-dial), a syllable", as the composing unit of an alphabet it could denote a letter and the smallest unit from which a word is formed.

According to Aristotle in his On Generation and Corruption:

Air is primarily wet and secondarily hot.
Fire is primarily hot and secondarily dry.
Earth is primarily dry and secondarily cold.
Water is primarily cold and secondarily wet.

One classic diagram (above) has one square inscribed in the other, with the corners of one being the classical elements, and the corners of the other being the properties. The opposite corner is the opposite of these properties, "hot - cold" and "dry - wet".

Aristotle added aether as the quintessence, reasoning that whereas fire, earth, air, and water were earthly and corruptible, since no changes had been perceived in the heavenly regions, the stars cannot be made out of any of the four elements but must be made of a different, unchangeable, heavenly substance._

Cardinal signs-

_In astrology, a cardinal sign (also called by older astrologers a moveable sign) is a sign of the zodiac that initiates a change of temperate zone season when the Sun makes its annual passage into them.

The word "cardinal" originates from the Latin word for "hinge," since they each mark the turning point of a temperate season. They were called moveable by traditional astrologers because, as Bonatti says, the "air" changes when the Sun enters each of these signs, bringing a change of season. Sometimes the word cardinal is confused with the word angular. Angular signs are those signs which are located on the astrological angles of any given natal chart. Angular houses may be cardinal, fixed or mutable, depending on the birth time of the chart, but only Aries, Cancer, Libra and Capricorn are cardinal signs._

Fixed signs-

_In Astrology, Fixed Signs are associated with stabilization, determination, depth and persistence. They are powerful and willfull in all they do, often achieving much more than the other two qualities. On the other hand, they are also inflexible, rigid, stubborn, opinionated and single-minded. These traits are often paired with the need to be considered "right": they will ruthlessly fight on behalf of their beliefs, regardless of any contrary beliefs. Only during moments of importance or necessity would they consider changing an opinion._

Mutable signs-

_In a Byzantine scholium to Chapter 2 of the Introduction to astrology by fourth-century late Roman astrologer Paulus Alexandrinus, the following clear definition can be found:

"A double-bodied zoidion [sign] is said to be between two seasons, such as Gemini between spring and summer, ending the spring and beginning the summer. That is to say, double-bodied as being between the two bodies of spring and summer."

900 years later, when medieval Italian Guido Bonatti wrote his Liber Astronomiae, in the final years of the thirteenth century, the definition remained the same and his is more verbose:

"The moveable (cardinal) signs are so-called because at the time when the Sun enters them the disposition of the air is changed The common signs are so-called because when the Sun enters any of these signs it makes the time common, neither truly fixed nor truly movable, but it partakes of both, fixed and moveable. Whence part of that time it is of one [nature] and part of the other when [the Sun] leaves Leo and enters Virgo, then the season is changed, and is made partly summer and partly autumnal."_

On polarity-

_Positive polarity=extroversion
Negative polarity=introversion_

Here is some information on each sign:

Capricorn-

English name: The goat
Element: Earth
Quality: Cardinal
Polarity: Negative
Planet: Saturn
Period of birth: December 22nd- January 19th

_The constellation is usually depicted as a goat with a fish's tail. One myth says that when the goat-god Pan was attacked by the monster Typhon, he dove into the Nile; the parts above the water remained a goat, but those under the water transformed into a fish.

Capricorn is sometimes depicted as a sea-goat, and sometimes as a terrestrial goat. The reasons for this are unknown, but the image of a sea-goat goes back at least to Babylonian times. Furthermore, the Sumerian god Enki's symbols included a goat and a fish, which later combined into a single beast, the goat Capricorn, recognized as the Zodiacal constellation Capricornus.

"The symbol of the goat rising from the body of a fish represents with greatest propriety the mountainous buildings of Babylon rising out of its low and marshy situation; the two horns of the goat being emblematic of the two towns, Nineveh and Babylon, the former built on the Tigris, the latter on the Euphrates; but both subjected to one sovereignty."

On the other hand, the constellation of Capricornus is sometimes identified as Amalthea, the goat that suckled the infant Zeus after his mother Rhea saved him from being devoured by his father Cronos (in Greek mythology). The goat's broken horn was transformed into the cornucopia or horn of plenty. Some ancient sources claim that this derives from the sun "taking nourishment" while in the constellation, in preparation for its climb back northward. As such, it is a symbol of sovereignty._


----------



## Lukecash12

Aquarius-

English name: The water-bearer
Element: Air
Quality: Fixed
Polarity: Positive
Planet: Uranus
Period of birth: January 20th- February 18th

_Aquarius is the eleventh astrological sign in the Zodiac, originating from the constellation Aquarius. In astrology, Aquarius is considered a "masculine", positive (extrovert) sign. It is also considered an air sign and is one of four fixed signs. Aquarius has been traditionally ruled by the planet Saturn, and, since its discovery, Uranus has been considered a modern co-ruler of this sign. "Exalting" planets are either Mars and/or Neptune, while the "fall" planets are Mercury and/or Venus.

In Western conceptions of astrology an individual born under this Sun sign is known as an Aquarian. Although the astrological sign of Aquarius may begin as early as January 19th in some years, the Sun typically leaves Capricorn and enters Aquarius on the cusp day January 20th. The Sun is in Aquarius under the tropical zodiac from approximately then to February 18th. Under the Sidereal Zodiac, the Sun is in the astrological sign of Aquarius from February 12th to 14th and leaves between March 8th and 10th, depending on leap year. According to Hindu Astrology, which uses the Sidereal Zodiac, one can be an Aquarius at any time of year, as the defining factor of personality is interpreted from the Zodiac sign rising on the Eastern Horizon at the specific time of birth, rather than the astronomical transit of the Sun.

Aquarius is sometimes identified with Ganymede, a beautiful youth in Greek mythology with whom Zeus fell in love and, in the disguise of an eagle (represented by the constellation Aquila), carried off to Olympus to be "cup-bearer" to the gods. Aquarius has also been identified as the pourer of the waters that flooded the Earth in the ancient Greek version of the Great Flood myth. As such, the constellation Eridanus the river is sometimes identified as a river being poured by Aquarius._


----------



## Lukecash12

Pisces-

English name: The two fishes
Element: Water
Quality: Mutable
Polarity: Negative
Planet: Neptune
Period of birth: February 19th- March 20th

_Pisces is the twelfth astrological sign in the Zodiac, which started from the Pisces constellation. It is also considered a water sign and one of the four mutable signs. Being the twelfth sign, Pisces is associated with the astrological twelfth house. Individuals born when the Sun was in this sign are considered Pisceans. Under the tropical zodiac, the Sun is in Pisces roughly from February 19 to March 20, ending on the moment of vernal equinox by definition.

According to one Greek myth, Pisces represents the fish into which Aphrodite and her son Eros transformed in order to escape the monster Typhon; they are tied together with a cord on their mouth to make sure they do not lose one another. Alternatively, the twin fish were placed in the heavens in honor of their heroic deed of saving Aphrodite and Eros from Typhon on the river Euphrates. Another myth of Pisces is that it represents the Sea Monster that Perseus defeated in Ethiopia to save the Princess Andromeda, and that Zeus was so pleased with his son's feat that he placed the monster's skeleton in the sky as a reminder of this heroic deed._


----------



## Lukecash12

Aries-

English name: The ram
Element: Fire
Quality: Cardinal
Polarity: Positive
Planet: Mars
Period of birth: March 21st- April 20th

_Aries is the first astrological sign in the Zodiac, which spans the zodiac between the zero degree and the 29th degree of celestial longitude. The Sun enters Aries when it reaches the northern vernal equinox, which is usually on March 21 each year, and remains in this sign until around April 20 (sometimes the dates vary slightly). Individuals born during these dates, while the Sun is within this sign, are called Arians or Ariens.

As the first sign of the tropical zodiac, Aries is seasonally associated with spring and according to astrologers represents a strong, sometimes creative thrust and powerful expression of energy. The sign is governed by Mars, the planet of activity and assertiveness, which astrologers believe adds the traits of competitiveness, impulsiveness, and the instinct to act spontaneously. The Sun is also strongly associated with this sign, which it governs by exaltation. The solar-association is seen as adding expression of the ego, and the desire to make a mark as an individual. Joanna Watters (2003) defined a keyphrase for this sign as "I am". Martin Seymour-Smith (1981) suggested "Initiative is expressed aggressively, impulsively and probably very emotively". As a suggestion for keywords he offers: Competitiveness, aggressiveness, impulsiveness, rashness, impatience, courage, spontaneous, assertiveness, self-reliance.

In Hellenistic astrology, the sign of the ram was mythologically associated with the golden winged ram that rescued Phrixos and his sister Helle from the altar where they were to be offered as a sacrifice to Zeus. The golden ram carried them to the land of Colchis but on the way Helle fell into the sea and drowned. When Phrixos arrived at Colchis he sacrificed the ram to Zeus and presented the golden fleece to his father-in-law, the King of Colchis. The fleece was then hung upon a sacred oak and guarded by a dragon until rescued by Jason and the Argonauts. The myth recounts that Zeus was so moved by the ram's fate that he gave it the greatest honour of being moved to the heavens.

Generally, the qualities of Aries are considered to be compatible with those of the other fire signs: Leo and Sagittarius and to a lesser extent with the air signs: Gemini, Libra and Aquarius. However, compatibility based on sun-sign alone is considered to be only a very general guideline. The branch in astrology dealing with interpersonal relationships is called Synastry. In this, astrologers analyse the horoscopes of both parties being considered with particular reference to the positions of the Sun and Moon and Mars and Venus. Some astrologers find the planet Uranus to act as a peregrine to Aries._


----------



## Lukecash12

Taurus-

English name: The bull
Element: Earth
Quality: Fixed
Polarity: Negative
Planet: Venus
Period of birth: April 21st- May 20th

_Taurus is the second astrological sign in the Zodiac, which spans the zodiac between the 30th and 59th degree of celestial longitude. Generally, the Sun transits this area of the zodiac between April 21 to May 20 each year (sometimes the dates vary slightly). Individuals born during these dates, while the Sun is within this sign are called Taureans.

Taurus has been seasonally associated with the flourish of spring. Because the season has settled, astrologers call it a fixed sign, indicating stability, resistance to change, and the ability to 'enjoy the people'. According to astrologers, the sign is governed by Venus, the planet of art, procreation and indulgence, which adds the traits of creativity and appreciation of life's material luxuries. The moon is also associated with this sign, which it governs by exaltation. Due to its earthness, some astrologers place Saturn a "fall" planet or peregrine to Taurus in this manner and is widely shared with Aries and Virgo.

Astrologers classify Taurus as a negative or passive (introvert) sign. This gives the characteristics of being reflective, receptive to the ideas of others: typically, a 'thinker' rather than a 'doer'. But being of the earth-triplicity, Taurus is considered by astrologers to be a highly practical sign which is happiest when involved in some kind of creative process. Although generally considered easy-going and placid, as a fixed sign Taurus . Taureans are likened to the bull in being slow to show anger, but capable of raging if pushed too far. And they take time to eventually act on their anger and basically when they (Taureans) do, be rattled, because there's no telling what they'll unleash upon you. It is also said Taureans enjoy basic 'creative comforts' and don't allow others to disturb them easily, but they don't forgive and forget easily. Joanna Watters (2003) defined a keyphrase for this sign as "I possess", and summarises its strengths and weaknesses: "The positive side to this fixity is a ferocious willpower and absolute loyalty to loved ones, although they need to guard against possesiveness. Martin Seymour-Smith (1981) suggested "Practicality may be felt in non-materialistic and satisfying ways". As a suggestion for keywords he offers: Gregariousness, stubborness, kindliness, acquisitiveness, graspingness, affectionateness, creativity, materialism, stability, cautiousness, enduringness._


----------



## Lukecash12

Gemini-

English name: The twins
Element: Air
Quality: Mutable
Polarity: Positive
Planet: Mercury
Period of birth: May 21st- June 21st

_Gemini is the third astrological sign in the Zodiac, which spans the Zodiac between the 60th and 89th degree of celestial longitude. Generally, the Sun transits this area of the zodiac between May 21 to June 22 each year (sometimes the dates vary slightly). Individuals born during these dates, while the Sun is within this sign, are called Geminians.

The sign is seasonally associated with the transition from spring to summer. Because of its association with a change of season, astrologists describe it as a 'mutable sign', describing an impulse towards change and versatility, and an easy ability to adapt to the demands of the environment.

According to astrologists, it is governed by Mercury, a planet noted for swift movement and symbolically associated with the interchange of ideas and fluid responses to circumstances. Gemini is also linked with the 'element of air' which represents the mental and social realms, the ability to formulate abstract ideas and to effectively interpret symbols, imagined concepts and communicative signals. As the mutable air sign, governed by a planet which is astrologically given to the principle of transmutation and communication, the symbolic focus of the sign falls upon movement, quick-thinking, free-flowing expression, gesticulation, and spontaneous reaction. The sign is symbolised by 'the twins', which also presents duality: the ability to relate to opposing visions simultaneously, to possess dexterity and a talent for multi-tasking.

Correspondingly, Geminians are said to be curious and to enjoy mental exploration, to be almost always at ease in social situations. It is considered by some astrologers as the most flirtatious in the zodiac and to have a talent for writing and reporting, and to enjoy all forms of 'talk', from gossip to political debate. On the negative, they are reputed to have "butterfly minds" which become easily bored, and to shift their allegiances in a way that lacks commitment or loyalty. They are also said to experience discomfort with the expression of deep emotion. For this reason, they are praised for being quick and clever.

The ancient Babylonians referred to the constellation as Mastabba Galgal, the 'Great Twins', and commemorated within it the mythical friendship of the demi-god Gilgamesh and his mortal friend Enkidu, who fought against the gods in twelve adventures. Stricken by grief at Enkidu's death, Gilgamesh pursued a quest to ensure his own immortality.

The ancient Greek tale of the egg-born brothers Castor and Pollux, born to their mother Leda after she was seduced by Zeus in the guise of a swan. Their consummation, on the same night as Leda lay with her husband, Sparta's King Tyndareus, resulted in the birth of immortal Pollux, who possessed great physical strength, and mortal Castor who possessed great ingenuity. Upon Castor's death Pollux begged Zeus to let him share his own immortality with his twin to keep them together and they were transformed into the Gemini constellation.

The classical myth is said to demonstrate the mutual reliance of conscious reasoning and unconscious belief to indicate "acute polarisation of the spiritual and material, alternation between the extremes of rational logic and instinctive belief, and the quest to reconcile all contradictions in a central threshold where reason and belief, intellect and emotion, masculinity and femininity, merge into one". Juan Eduardo Cirlot also reports that the Gemini motif is essentially a symbol of opposites, inversions and alternating contradictions between life and death and positives and negatives. Cirlot points out that a study of the Gemini-myth in megalithic culture shows that it has two tendencies: "one white and the other black; one creates, the other destroys; both these characteristics are indicated by the arms of each of the Twins, which in landscape symbolism are identical with the river of youth and the river of death".

Generally, the qualities of Gemini are considered to be compatible with those of the other air signs: Libra and Aquarius and to a lesser extent with the fire signs: Aries, Leo and Sagittarius. However, compatibility based on sun-sign alone is considered to be only a very general guideline. The branch of astrology dealing with interpersonal relationships is called Synastry. In this, astrologers analyse the horoscopes of both parties being considered with particular reference to the positions of the Sun and Moon and Mars and Venus._


----------



## Lukecash12

Cancer-

English name: The crab
Element: Water
Quality: Cardinal
Polarity: Negative
Planet: Moon
Period of birth: June 22nd- July 22nd

_Cancer is the fourth astrological sign in the Zodiac. It is considered a water sign and one of four cardinal signs. Cancer is ruled by the Moon. Individuals born when the Sun is in this sign are considered Cancerian individuals. Under the tropical zodiac, the Sun enters Cancer on the moment of summer solstice by definition, or roughly on June 22, leaving by around July 22.

According to an ancient Greek legend, the figure of a crab was placed in the nighttime sky by the goddess Hera to form the constellation Cancer. Hera swore to kill Heracles, the most famous Greek hero. Hera attempted to kill Heracles in many different ways, but each time his incredible physical strength allowed him to survive. Hera cast a spell of madness on Heracles, causing him to commit a great crime. In order to be forgiven, he had to perform twelve difficult tasks. One of these tasks was destroying the terrible hundred-headed water-serpent, Hydra.

During the battle between Heracles and Hydra, the goddess Hera sent a crab to aid the serpent. But Heracles, being so strong, killed the crab by smashing its shell with his foot. As a reward for its service, Hera placed the crab's image in the night sky. However, there are many different stories regarding this; in one version, instead of Hera graciously placing it in the sky, Heracles kicked the crab to the stars.

In Synastry, the natives of Cancer are generally considered to be compatible with the natives of the other water signs Scorpio and Pisces, and the natives of the earth signs Taurus, Virgo and Capricorn. Aries and Libra are signs of the other nature (masculine/extroverted), but are considered semi-compatible with Cancer due to them having the same cardinal quality._


----------



## Lukecash12

Leo-

English name: The lion
Element: Fire
Quality: Fixed
Polarity: Positive
Planet: Sun
Period of birth: July 23rd- August 22nd

_Leo is the fifth astrological sign of the Zodiac, originating from the constellation of Leo. In astrology, Leo is considered to be a "masculine", positive (extrovert) sign. It is also considered a fire sign and is one of four fixed signs ruled by the Sun.

Individuals born when the Sun is in this sign are considered Leo. Under the tropical zodiac, Leo is occupied by the Sun from July 22 to August 22. Under the sidereal zodiac, it is currently there roughly from August 10 to September 15.

Generally the qualities of Leo are considered to be compatible with those of the other fire signs: Aries and Sagittarius and to a lesser extent with the air signs: Gemini, Libra and Aquarius. However, compatibility based on sun-sign alone is considered to be only a very general guideline._


----------



## Lukecash12

Virgo-

English name: The virgin
Element: Earth
Quality: Mutable
Polarity: Negative
Planet: Mercury
Period of birth: August 23rd- September 22nd

_Virgo is the sixth astrological sign in the Zodiac, which spans the zodiac between the 150th and 179th degree of celestial longitude. Generally, the Sun transits this area of the zodiac between August 23 to September 22 each year (sometimes the dates vary slightly). Individuals born during these dates, while the Sun is within this sign, are called Virgos or Virgoans.

Virgo is seasonally associated with the end of summer and the onset of autumn when nature - having borne its fruit - recedes into conservation. Because its period indicates a change of season, it is known as a 'mutable sign', which indicates an instinct towards changeability and an easy ability to let go of past situations in preparation for future needs. The sign is governed by Mercury, the planet of dexterity, communication, interchange of ideas and study. Mercury is also exalted in this sign, which as an "earth-sign" is marked by practicality and perseverance. This gives an ideal balance between ingenuity of mind, and sharp intellect, and the strength of will needed to see creative ideas through to completion. In the other elements a strong Mercury can indicate fickleness or unhealthy restlessness, but Virgo's earthy qualities steady this trait and gives an excellent eye for detail. Virgos are reputed to be adept at languages, to possess a love of literature, a deep interest in history and statistics, and a good memory for details.

Virgo is considered a negative polarity or passive (introvert) sign. This gives the characteristics of being reflective and receptive to the ideas of others. This passivity, accompanied by a flair for discrimination and eloquence with words has given Virgos a reputation for civility and good manners. They are said to have a talent for projects which require precision and detail, and to excel at skills and crafts which require patience and exactitude. On the negative, they are highly sensitive to perceived criticism, and can appear to worry unduly about the need to make things as perfect as they can be. Joanna Watters (2003) defined a key phrase for this sign as "I serve", and summarises the Virgo reputation for over-analysing emotions by saying: "One of the Virgo lessons in life is to learn that to err is human, to forgive divine, especially when it comes to love."_


----------



## Lukecash12

Libra-

English name: The scales
Element: Air
Quality: Cardinal
Polarity: Positive
Planet: Venus
Period of birth: September 23rd- October 22nd

_Libra is the seventh astrological sign in the Zodiac, originating from the constellation of Libra. In astrology, Libra is considered a "masculine", positive (extrovert) sign. It is also considered an air sign and is one of four cardinal signs. Libra is ruled by the planet Venus, which also rules Taurus.

Individuals born when the Sun was in this sign are considered Libra individuals. According to traditional astrology under the tropical zodiac, the Sun enters Libra on the moment of northern autumnal equinox on September 23, leaving it on October 22. However the actual celestial coordinates of the Sun during this period place the Sun in Virgo.

The symbol for Libra is the Scales. In Roman mythology, Libra is considered to depict the scales held by Astraea (identified as Virgo), the goddess of justice. Libra is also considered the goddess of balance and truth. She also corresponds with Egyptian mythology as Ma'at, the goddess of the scales or balance.

Generally, the qualities of Libra are considered to be compatible with those of the other air signs: Gemini and Aquarius and to a lesser extent with the fire signs: Aries, Leo and Sagittarius. However, compatibility based on sun-sign alone is considered to be only a very general guideline. The branch of astrology dealing with interpersonal relationships is called Synastry. In this, astrologers analyse the horoscopes of both parties being considered with particular reference to the positions of the Sun and Moon and Mars and Venus.

Humane sign - the humane signs are usually represented by human figures, but Libra is included on the assumption that the scales are held by a human hand. These are renowned for social graces and intellectual skills, and sometimes referred to as 'manly' or 'courteous' signs._


----------



## Lukecash12

Scorpio-

English name: The scorpion
Element: Water
Quality: Fixed
Polarity: Negative
Planet: Pluto
Period of birth: October 23rd- November 21st

_Scorpio is the eighth astrological sign in the Zodiac, which spans the zodiac between the 210th and 239th degree of celestial longitude. Generally, the Sun transits this area of the zodiac between October 23 and November 21 each year (sometimes the dates vary slightly). Individuals born during these dates, whilst the Sun is within this sign are called Scorpios.

According to Alan Leo, generally considered to be the founder of modern psychological astrology and sun sign astrology:
"People born with the sun in Scorpio are very determined, reserved, tenacious and secretive. They are firm and somewhat proud, and capable of unmistakable traits of character that cause them to be either very much liked or very much disliked. Their somewhat suspicious nature causes them to be distrustful, but amidst all their apparent evil traits of character, they have that grit and backbone which enables them to make higher attainments than those born in the other signs ; For the "wisdom of the Serpent" lies concealed in this sign, and they become so discreet, wise and prudent as to display extraordinary genius. It has been said "the greater the animal the greater the man," and it may be that in the animal passions there lie the germs of the spiritual force, which, when sent upwards, may achieve great and mighty things. That which seemed latent will and desire in the sign Taurus becomes, in this sign, expressed energy. The Scorpio desires are potent and charged with the power to attain the object of their desires; but when their desires are subservient to the will, there are none more powerful or determined. In conclusion, it may be said that the Scorpio individuals that have reached the point that they decide their own future, progress.

In Greek mythology, the Scorpio is featured in the myth of the giant hunter Orion and the Goddess Artemis. According to the Phenomena of Aratus, Orion was enjoying the slaughter of all manner of beasts when he laid his hands upon Artemis's robes. In anger she proved his vulnerability by rousing the deadly scorpion whose unsuspected bite destroyed the supposedly invicible hunter. The goddess raised the Scorpion to the heavens in gratitude, placing its constellation in opposition to that of Orion. The scorpion and the hunter are thus said to be linked forever in conflict in the sky, such that Orion flees beneath the western descendant whenever his murderer rises in the east._


----------



## Lukecash12

Sagittarius-

English name: The archer/centaur
Element: Fire
Quality: Mutable
Polarity: Positive
Planet: Jupiter
Period of birth: November 22nd- December 21st

_Sagittarius is the ninth astrological sign in the Zodiac, which spans the zodiac between the 240th and 269th degree of celestial longitude. According to the tropical zodiac of western astrology, the Sun transits this area of the zodiac between November 22 and December 21 each year.

Sagittarius is seasonally associated with the transition from autumnal moisture to mid-winter dryness. Because its period indicates a change of season, it is known as a "mutable sign" describing an instinct toward change and an easy ability to modify or adapt to the demands of the environment.

The sign is governed by Jupiter, a planet which is symbolically associated with temperate qualities which loosen, relax and expand. Sagittarius is also linked with the "element of fire," which represents outgoing, action-oriented energy that seeks spontaneous expression. As the mutable fire sign, governed by an expansive planet, the symbolic focus of the sign is connected to the principle of exploration and evolution. Correspondingly, Sagittarians are reputed to be drawn toward travel and philosophy, and to enjoy social contacts, meeting new people and exploring other cultures. They are said to be highly intelligent, broad-visioned, tolerant in their views, mainly concerned with the "big picture" but with little patience for the details.

Joanna Watters (2003) defined a key phrase for this sign as "I seek" and describes Sagittarius as "the sign of the higher mind ... the pursuit of wisdom and search for meaning are just as important as new places and experiences". Like all the fire signs, Sagittarius can be idealistic in vision but tactless in expression. They are known for their bluntness and are often unaware of their ability to cause anguish in others._


----------



## Polednice

Aries, I win.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> Aries, I win.


Me Cancer. You lose.


----------



## Polednice

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Me Cancer. You lose.


Ha! Aries injects you with chemotherapy drugs.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> Ha! Aries injects you with chemotherapy drugs.


Not that type of cancer you little ...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I don't belong to any sign. Wotan and the gods of Valhalla rule over my destiny.


----------



## hawk

Taurus~and that ain't no bull


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like eating crab - as a Cancerian does that make me a cannibal?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

elgars ghost said:


> I like eating crab - as a Cancerian does that make me a cannibal?


To an extent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> To an extent.


Thought so. In that case I'm just glad I'm not a Scorpio.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

I was born under the sign of Hammy the Hamster. It's not on the list.


----------



## kv466

The night I was born,...the moon turned a fiery red.

Virgo/Dragon


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Don't use horoscopes. It's all false.


----------



## Lukecash12

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Don't use horoscopes. It's all false.


I basically agree with you, but it's interesting to study astrology if you want to learn about ancient civilizations and their metaphysics, religion, mysticism, and whatnot.


----------



## Webernite

All right, who's the other Gemini around here?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Webernite said:


> All right, who's the other Gemini around here?


The much more important question is: who's the third one?


----------



## Lenfer

Polednice said:


> Ha! Aries injects you with chemotherapy drugs.


No no I'm thinking crab cakes. 

I'm a *Virgo* and although I don't believe in astrology and horoscopes etc, *Everyone* knows *Virgos* are the best by a large margin so! 

I think they should change *Aries* to a piggy in your honour though.


----------



## Lenfer

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't belong to any sign. Wotan and the gods of Valhalla rule over my destiny.


Even road signs? If not driving with you would be fun.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Dodecaplex said:


> The much more important question is: who's the third one?


Me.

Filler Text


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Lenfer said:


> Even road signs? If not driving with you would be fun.


I sacrifice to them regularly, according to the prescriptions from "Gotterdammerung": bulls for Wotan, a boar for Froh, a full-grown goat for Donner and sheep for Fricka. 
"Starke Stiere
sollt ihr schlachten;
am Weihstein fliesse
Wotan ihr Blut!... 
... Einen Eber fällen
sollt ihr für Froh!
Einen stämmigen Bock
stechen für Donner!
Schafe aber
schlachtet für Fricka..."

Then they are favorable to me and make all the roads on my way straight and all the traffic lights green.


----------



## science

What you call the North Star is my navel. 

And the Southern Cross is a tattoo I got on my ankle during a drunken escapade with a biker chick in the late 70s. She took me from Sturgis to Tijuana, and abandoned me in a - 

I'm uncomfortable sharing that story.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> What you call the North Star is my navel.
> 
> And the Southern Cross is a tattoo I got on my ankle during a drunken escapade with a biker chick in the late 70s. She took me from Sturgis to Tijuana, and abandoned me in a -
> 
> I'm uncomfortable sharing that story.


No, go on.


----------



## Lukecash12

Here's a weird coincidence: I have 666 unread posts right now.

Think that's a sign?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lukecash12 said:


> Here's a weird coincidence: I have 666 unread posts right now.
> 
> Think that's a sign?


666=the Devil's number :devil:

I have 18 unread posts.


----------



## Lukecash12

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 666=the Devil's number :devil:
> 
> I have 18 unread posts.


That's quirky, eh?


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No, go on.


For Ligeti's sake, I can't. We sore to each other we'd never tell. I believe it was the first use of the "What happens in X stays in X" meme.


----------

